# farmington Bay Waters



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick question for the boaters out there. I have a 12 ft john boat with a small outboard. Today I tried to push out from the boat launch halfway to turpin. However, the water was way too shallow and I just churned mud and rocks for 50 yards and turned back. Is that flow always that shallow? Is the water under the bridges along turpin that shallow? Or do I just need.a long shaft (the motor type : ) ) to navigate farmington bay. Any help would be appreciated. Please pm if necessary. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Once the hard freeze occurs and there is substantial ice the managers at FB shut the water flow. The Turpin always has more water in it before freeze up and you could run the chanell all the way out to the 6th bridge with a outboard. I'm positive the management at FB didn't expect this heat wave and thaw or they wouldn't have shut the flow. I know guys are bitching about the water levels in the Turpin unit but it doesn't make sense to me to fill it back up now, it won't do anything for the bird numbers. OB doesn't shut the flow to their ponds and there isn't many birds there like there is at FB.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

So could I run out on turpin right now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

huh! how interesting! sure am glad that the brilliant, know-whats-best fish cops let the water out of our WMA only half way through the season, limiting hunter access to habitat, we the hunters, helped fund to create. the DWR cant predict the weather forecast, which means they have no right to let the water out just because we got an early freeze. once again, nice work DWR in limiting sportsmens hunting opportunities!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm sure if you went and talked with Rich he would be happy to explain why the draw down. Maybe take some time to educate yourself before you start sounding off.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> huh! how interesting! sure am glad that the brilliant, know-whats-best fish cops let the water out of our WMA only half way through the season, limiting hunter access to habitat, we the hunters, helped fund to create. the DWR cant predict the weather forecast, which means they have no right to let the water out just because we got an early freeze. once again, nice work DWR in limiting sportsmens hunting opportunities!!


When it ices they shut the flows to help prevent destruction of the habit (cover) by the shifting ice and water levels, not to limit hunter access or just for the hell of it.

Rich Hanson does a bang up job down at FB, so does Val up at OB, without those guys those places would suffer greatly.

Prehaps next time before you critize those WMA managers, maybe you oughta get all the facts first.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > huh! how interesting! sure am glad that the brilliant, know-whats-best fish cops let the water out of our WMA only half way through the season, limiting hunter access to habitat, we the hunters, helped fund to create. the DWR cant predict the weather forecast, which means they have no right to let the water out just because we got an early freeze. once again, nice work DWR in limiting sportsmens hunting opportunities!!
> ...


the only "cover" FB has is phrag! who really cares if the ice destroys that??


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

if i understand you right.. you launched in the airbaot channel. half way to the turpin would be the first boat launch you came to correct? if so... yes it is always shallow. the turpin is going to be lower now because of the ice however you should be able to manage out to bridge 5 before the mud starts to get thick. i dont know how the ice conditions are up there but i would imagine that there is open water and that alot of boats plowed through what ice was there.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> I'm sure if you went and talked with Rich he would be happy to explain why the draw down. Maybe take some time to educate yourself before you start sounding off.


I agree.



kill_'em_all said:


> huh! how interesting! sure am glad that the brilliant, know-whats-best fish cops let the water out of our WMA only half way through the season, limiting hunter access to habitat, we the hunters, helped fund to create. the DWR cant predict the weather forecast, which means they have no right to let the water out just because we got an early freeze. once again, nice work DWR in limiting sportsmens hunting opportunities!!


as far as i'm concerned its having an area that is very accessible to hunters is not high on their priority list. they do what's best for the habitat and the birds.

If your spot is low on water and/or there are no birds their thats your own problem. sounds like you need to quit whinin and go find the birds!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

billybob said:


> Quick question for the boaters out there. I have a 12 ft john boat with a small outboard. Today I tried to push out from the boat launch halfway to turpin. However, the water was way too shallow and I just churned mud and rocks for 50 yards and turned back. Is that flow always that shallow? Is the water under the bridges along turpin that shallow? Or do I just need.a long shaft (the motor type : ) ) to navigate farmington bay. Any help would be appreciated. Please pm if necessary. Thanks in advance.


are you sure you didnt launch and try to drive down the airboat launch?? I saw a dude with a trolling motor trying to get out there Sunday, and all I could think of is "This will end badly when a airboat comes through the channel and swamp that little boat"


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

im not whining about not being able to find birds. never said anything about the lack of birds in any of my posts. i have plenty of spots that hold birds this time of year. what im mad about is the low water at FB which makes it nearly impossible for me and other sportsmen to get to some of their favorite spots to hunt. the season isnt over. from what i have heard they started letting water out of FB on Nov. 23rd. 2 days before it iced up. the season was half over then. to us die-hard guys, duck season isnt long enough and with them letting water out of some of our spots, just makes it that much harder to go hunt sometimes. the weather can change dramatically in just a few days and we have open water before you know it, and we have no water to float our boats.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They also drop the flow when the ice forms so there signs don't get destroyed by the growing ice. (rest area Unit 1 at FB for example) The only guys I know that are complaining about the low water at FB are running Hyper Drives....Get a longtail and you can make it to the 6th bridge and beyond no problem. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :O•-: Doesn't make sense to start filling it back up now when it could very well freeze again in the next week or two.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> They also drop the flow when the ice forms so there signs don't get destroyed by the growing ice. (rest area Unit 1 at FB for example) The only guys I know that are complaining about the low water at FB are running Hyper Drives....Get a longtail and you can make it to the 6th bridge and beyond no problem. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :O•-: Doesn't make sense to start filling it back up now when it could very well freeze again in the next week or two.


Yes the water is low out there. I have a hyer drive and still made it to the sixth bridge. I don't go fast in the shallow water but at least I do go. There were several other hypers out that far as well. Enjoy the open water while you can. Ice will be back soon!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

jeff, have you been able to make it all the way out to the shore on the south side that far back in the turpin? it's always shallow back there but i'm guessing it may be close to dry in the spots that were only 4-8" deep before.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

APD said:


> jeff, have you been able to make it all the way out to the shore on the south side that far back in the turpin? it's always shallow back there but i'm guessing it may be close to dry in the spots that were only 4-8" deep before.


We tried to head over to the south shore but got turned back by low water (about 3 inches) and a heavy boat. We had to pull the boat back for about 100 yards. Lighter boats and longtails might be able to make it.

Prolly a good thing we did get turned back since we were chasing swans and they were thicker then I have ever seen where we setup. Shot the 2 we had tags for and prolly could have shot 50 more. We had one 10 feet over the boat. It was really cool just to watch those birds that close.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the info. 

i know what you mean about the swans. i don't have a tag this year but i did have a great pm hunt earlier this year where could have taken a couple duck limits of swans. you can certainly get distracted when they are around.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> huh! how interesting! sure am glad that the brilliant, know-whats-best fish cops let the water out of our WMA only half way through the season, limiting hunter access to habitat, we the hunters, helped fund to create. the DWR cant predict the weather forecast, which means they have no right to let the water out just because we got an early freeze. once again, nice work DWR in limiting sportsmens hunting opportunities!!


Easy there tiger.
The reason that they draw the water down when the ice hits is to protect the islands and steel walking bridges. I know it's hard to believe but when that ice shifts it'll take everything in it's path.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

As of Sunday night the managers were contemplating filling the Turpin back up, and they actually opened/closed some gates to bring the water up earlier in the day. Those guys do a great job with that WMA and they know what they are doing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> im not whining about not being able to find birds. never said anything about the lack of birds in any of my posts. i have plenty of spots that hold birds this time of year. what im mad about is the low water at FB which makes it nearly impossible for me and other sportsmen to get to some of their favorite spots to hunt. the season isnt over. from what i have heard they started letting water out of FB on Nov. 23rd. 2 days before it iced up. the season was half over then. to us die-hard guys, duck season isnt long enough and with them letting water out of some of our spots, just makes it that much harder to go hunt sometimes. the weather can change dramatically in just a few days and we have open water before you know it, and we have no water to float our boats.


Man I would hate to see how you run a WMA.Rich and Jason do a dam good job at FB. They are also great guys to talk to. kill_em_all stop in there one day and talk to them about it. Good Job Rich and Jason keep up the good work you guys are doing.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

LETTER-RIP said:


> if i understand you right.. you launched in the airbaot channel. half way to the turpin would be the first boat launch you came to correct? if so... yes it is always shallow. the turpin is going to be lower now because of the ice however you should be able to manage out to bridge 5 before the mud starts to get thick. i dont know how the ice conditions are up there but i would imagine that there is open water and that alot of boats plowed through what ice was there.


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> APD said:
> 
> 
> > jeff, have you been able to make it all the way out to the shore on the south side that far back in the turpin? it's always shallow back there but i'm guessing it may be close to dry in the spots that were only 4-8" deep before.
> ...


+1 was pretty amazing watching all those swans fly around our heads... We were watching the swans so much theres no telling how many ducks we missed..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

billybob said:


> So could I run out on turpin right now?


Not with a outboard motor, had a heck of a time with a longtail MM in spots. I was hitting bottom in the chanell in places.


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

billybob said:


> Quick question for the boaters out there. I have a 12 ft john boat with a small outboard. Today I tried to push out from the boat launch halfway to turpin. However, the water was way too shallow and I just churned mud and rocks for 50 yards and turned back. Is that flow always that shallow? Is the water under the bridges along turpin that shallow? Or do I just need.a long shaft (the motor type : ) ) to navigate farmington bay. Any help would be appreciated. Please pm if necessary. Thanks in advance.


I took my twelve foot boat with a outboard out on the turpin saturday and it is a little shallow at first but once you get down the channel a little ways you are fine. we got to the forth bridge and just beyond it it was way to shallow but earlier in the season we can go all the way to the end.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So how is everyone doin on ducks out there though?


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Saturday was great. Sunday did'nt have a whole lot flying. With no ice, warmer weather, they were resting and more options to do it. There was a time on Sunday when we didnt have a shot for about 3 hours.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> from what i have heard they started letting water out of FB on Nov. 23rd.


Oh, to Hell with the facts - I heard it somewhere. Now there's a solid foundation on which to form an opinion about the folks running Farmington Bay. :evil:


----------

